# Christopher Young Appreciation Thread



## robgb (Oct 17, 2020)

A lot of people consider him the "horror" guy, but he's done all different genres, and every soundtrack I've listened to has been excellent. Here's a cue from a movie I love.




And another decidedly non-horror/thriller soundtrack:


----------



## stixman (Oct 20, 2020)

He has a great flow.....he’s got a distinctive flowing groove...you can feel it in Jennifer 8...I went to the 30th anniversary 35mm showing of HELLRAISER in London 2017.....I should have queued up and got him to sign my copies damn before the film started...anyway....it was a memorable evening....guy in front of me in the queue outside was in full Pinhead costume lol.


----------



## lux (Oct 20, 2020)

Love Christopher Young, Hellraiser is sublime. Although I personally don't feel him as a genre-related composer.

Hellraiser itself is everything but an horror score to me. Dance macabre, passionate divisi's and luxurious brass. Its like a narrating voice reminding us that the movie is all about sex and passion even under the shape of a sadomasochistic manifesto. Definitely a classic.


----------

